# GameTrailers Shutting Down!



## Black Wraith (Feb 9, 2016)

> After 13 years, GameTrailers is closing down today.
> 
> When GameTrailers was founded in 2002, internet video was a revolutionary concept. YouTube wouldn?t be founded for another three years; consumer live streaming was nine years away. Back then, online game journalism was still dominated by text articles and static imagery. The most prestigious coverage still happened in print. If you wanted to watch a show about video games, you had to watch it on a special TV station that had 10 shows.
> 
> ...






I loved their shows. Final Bossman, GT Time, Trailer Score, Huber Hype, etc.

I'm going to miss this one.


----------



## Prince of Pop (Feb 10, 2016)

No! 

I loved their show "Pop Fiction" for roughly 3 years since I saw one of the episodes re. Sonic 3 and Michael Jackson (which has confirmed he did work on the game, but creditless).


----------



## Imagine (Feb 10, 2016)

I haven't followed GT since like 2007


----------



## ShadowReij (Feb 10, 2016)

Wait? Seriously? But I enjoy their retrospect series and they actually do decent reviews.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 10, 2016)

Imagine said:


> I haven't followed GT since like 2007



Same.

Forgot they still exist.


----------



## Bender (Feb 11, 2016)




----------



## delasst (Mar 12, 2016)

This is a very beautiful thing


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2016)

The ex-Gametrailers crew is now getting $32,000 a month. 

Hurray, Internet?


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 25, 2016)

Didn't know they had so many fans willing to pay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey, they're bringing back reviews and the shows that didn't suck ass.

I'll take Gametrailers by any other name, ain't paying shit for it.


----------



## lacey (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm actually surprised they've still been around. 
Haven't bothered with them in years.


----------

